# [vim] Visual-Mode legt Daten in der Zwischenablage

## pablo_supertux

Hi

ich sitze an der Arbeit an einem Debian testing, aber ich habe von zu Hause (gentoo) eine .vimrc rüberkopiert und bis jetzt hat sich alles wie gewohnt verhalten. Doch jetzt fällt mir etwas auf, was in der gentoo Installation anders läuft als bei dei debian: Wenn ich etwas mit dem Visual Modus wähle und dann (ohne 'y' zu drücken oder so) die mittlere Maustaste drücke, dann wird das, was mit dem Visual-Modus ausgewählt wurde hinzugefügt, und nicht das, was ich vorhin mit der Maus ausgewählt habe. Das ist blöd für mich, weil ich öfters zuerst etwas mit der Maus markiere, in ein anderes Tab wechsle, dann Visual-Block verwende, und dann ersetze ich den Block mit dem, was ich mit der Maus ausgewählt habe.

:set liefert

```

:set

--- Options ---

  autoindent          history=50          number              shiftwidth=4        tabstop=4

  cindent             hlsearch            pastetoggle=<F10>   showcmd             ttyfast

  filetype=cpp        incsearch           ruler               showmatch           ttymouse=xterm2

  helplang=en         laststatus=2        scroll=23           syntax=cpp          wildmenu

  backspace=indent,eol,start

  comments=sO:* -,mO:*  ,exO:*/,s1:/*,mb:*,ex:*/,://

  completeopt=menuone

  fileencoding=utf-8

  fileencodings=ucs-bom,utf-8,default,latin1

  formatoptions=ncroql

  omnifunc=omni#cpp#complete#Main

  printoptions=paper:a4

  runtimepath=~/.vim,/var/lib/vim/addons,/usr/share/vim/vimfiles,/usr/share/vim/vim72,/usr/share/vim/vimfiles/after,/var/lib/

vim/addons/after,~/.vim/after

  sessionoptions=blank,buffers,curdir,folds,help,resize,tabpages,winsize

  suffixes=.bak,~,.swp,.o,.info,.aux,.log,.dvi,.bbl,.blg,.brf,.cb,.ind,.idx,.ilg,.inx,.out,.toc

```

sieht alles irgendwie gleich wie bei mir zu Hause. Wie kann ich mein gewohntes Verhalten wieder einschalten? Sprich: Visual-Mode darf keine Daten in die Zwischenablage speichern.

Danke

----------

## Necoro

:set guioptions -= a schaltet ab, dass text im visual mode automatisch in die Zwischenablage kommt. Bei mir macht aber auch das Markieren mit der Maus nix anderes, als in den visual mode zu gehen. Um das zu ändern, soll man :set selectmode=mouse benutzen, was dann statt Visualmode den Selectmode benutzt. Und in der Theorie soll man dann mit :set guioptions +=A einstellen, dass aus dem Select-Mode alles in die Zwischenablage geschmissen wird. Aber letzteres funktioniert bei mir komischerweise net.

----------

## pablo_supertux

also :set guioptions-=a hat bei mir meine Auswirkung gehabt. Alles, was ich im Visual-Mode markieren, kommt in die Zwischenablage. Ich habe extra set mouse= (leer), damit das markieren der Maus nicht in den Visual-Modus wechselt.

----------

## Necoro

Passiert das Verhalten denn eigentlich im gVim (wovon ich ausging) oder im Terminal-Vim?

----------

## pablo_supertux

in der Konsole (also kein gvim)

----------

## Necoro

Ok - denn sind meine allerersten Vorschläge sinnlos ...

aber die Lösung deines Problems: Die Option clipboard darf nicht autoselect enthalten. Also sie zB auf autoselectml setzen. (:help 'cb für Details)

----------

## pablo_supertux

hi

vielleicht leigt an der Uhrzeit, aber irgendwie kann ich damit nicht viel anfangen. Ein :set clipboard=autoselectml bringt gar nichts. Auch ein :set clipboard? sagt mir Option not supported.  :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Necoro

was sagt :version ?

----------

## pablo_supertux

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> was sagt :version ?

 

bin jetzt nicht im Büro  :Sad:  ich kann es am Montag erst ausprobieren.

Ich wollte aber dieses Verhalten bei meinem Gentoo testen, da konnte ich diese Option auch nicht verwenden.

:version

```

VIM - Vi IMproved 7.2 (2008 Aug 9, compiled Jul 17 2009 18:15:09)

Included patches: 1-182

Modified by Gentoo-7.2.182

Compiled by supertux@supertux

Huge version without GUI.  Features included (+) or not (-):

+arabic +autocmd -balloon_eval -browse ++builtin_terms +byte_offset +cindent -clientserver -clipboard +cmdline_compl +cmdline_hist +cmdline_info +comments

+cryptv -cscope +cursorshape +dialog_con +diff +digraphs -dnd -ebcdic +emacs_tags +eval +ex_extra +extra_search +farsi +file_in_path +find_in_path +float

+folding -footer +fork() -gettext -hangul_input +iconv +insert_expand +jumplist +keymap +langmap +libcall +linebreak +lispindent +listcmds +localmap +menu

+mksession +modify_fname +mouse -mouseshape +mouse_dec +mouse_gpm -mouse_jsbterm +mouse_netterm -mouse_sysmouse +mouse_xterm +multi_byte +multi_lang

-mzscheme -netbeans_intg -osfiletype +path_extra +perl +postscript +printer +profile +python +quickfix +reltime +rightleft -ruby +scrollbind +signs

+smartindent -sniff +statusline -sun_workshop +syntax +tag_binary +tag_old_static -tag_any_white -tcl +terminfo +termresponse +textobjects +title -toolbar

+user_commands +vertsplit +virtualedit +visual +visualextra +viminfo +vreplace +wildignore +wildmenu +windows +writebackup -X11 -xfontset -xim -xsmp

-xterm_clipboard -xterm_save

   system vimrc file: "/etc/vim/vimrc"

     user vimrc file: "$HOME/.vimrc"

      user exrc file: "$HOME/.exrc"

  fall-back for $VIM: "/usr/share/vim"

Compilation: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -c -I. -Iproto -DHAVE_CONFIG_H     -march=pentium4 -O2 -pipe -D_FORTIFY_SOURCE=1    -D_LARGEFILE_SOURCE -D_FILE_OFFSET_BITS

=64  -I/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE  -I/usr/include/python2.5 -pthread

Linking: i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc   -rdynamic  -Wl,-O1 -L/usr/local/lib -o vim       -lcurses -lgpm   -rdynamic  -L/usr/local/lib /usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux

/auto/DynaLoader/DynaLoader.a -L/usr/lib/perl5/5.8.8/i686-linux/CORE -lperl -lutil -lc -L/usr/lib/python2.5/config -lpython2.5 -lutil -lm -Xlinker -export-dyn

amic

```

wenn ich da richtig sehe, steht '-clipboard', was einiges erklären würde.

```

$ emerge vim vim-core -pv

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-core-7.2.182  USE="bash-completion -acl -livecd -nls" 9,335 kB

[ebuild   R   ] app-editors/vim-7.2.182  USE="bash-completion gpm perl python vim-pager -acl -cscope -minimal -nls -ruby -vim-with-x" 0 kB

```

----------

## Necoro

Ok - dass dein Vim unter Gentoo so funktioniert, wie es funktioniert, liegt am nicht gesetzten vim-with-x Useflag  :Smile: . Wenn das nicht gesetzt ist, hat es gar keine Möglichkeit, sich zur X-Zwischenablage zu verbinden (auch sichtbar am "-X11").

Du kannst mit deinem Vim unter Debian das gleiche Verhalten erzeugen, indem du vim mit der Option "-X" startest ...

----------

## pablo_supertux

ok, danke für den Tipp. Ich werde es ausprobieren, sobald ich wieder im Büro bin.

----------

## pablo_supertux

hi

hab vergessen zu posten. Mit 'set clipboard=autoselectml' hat es wunderbar getan.

----------

## musv

 *Necoro wrote:*   

> Bei mir macht aber auch das Markieren mit der Maus nix anderes, als in den visual mode zu gehen. Um das zu ändern, soll man :set selectmode=mouse benutzen, was dann statt Visualmode den Selectmode benutzt. 

 

Nach 4 Jahren kram ich den Thread mal wieder hoch, um einfach Danke zu sagen. Danach hab ich ewig gesucht.

----------

